# RECOVERED! Carlton Stumper and Equipment trailer , Hiram, GA



## hitch (Jan 2, 2014)

It is not mine, just posting for a friend. 
2007 Carlton SP7015TRX
Serial Number 1J9SH313X71167440

STOLEN!! 2007 CARLTON STUMP GRINDER SP7015TRX. PLEASE REPORT ANY SOLICITATIONS FOR THE GRINDER SHOWN IN THE PICTURE BELOW. THIS GRINDER, AS WELL AS LARGE BLACK TRAILER, WAS STOLEN ON SUNDAY, DEC. 29TH FROM MS GOBER STOR-ALL IN HIRAM, GA.
EYE WITNESS REPORTS TWO WHITE MALES DRIVING BLACK TAHOE.
770-318-4005 OR 404-597-6249


----------



## hitch (Jan 9, 2014)

The equipment was recovered! Social media played a big part.




http://dallas-hiram.patch.com/group...ved-after-stolen-equipment-recovered_f389d30e

Steve Coley, owner of Coley Stump Grinding, has recovered his expensive stump grinder, trailer and some tools which were stolen on Dec. 29. The crooks' vehicle was captured on video, driving off with between $45,000 to $50,000 worth of equipment.

This is the only machine Coley has and needs it to stay in business and support his wife and three children.

"I want thank everyone who shared this story on Facebook. My family and I are very grateful for all the help," Coley said after notifying Patch of the recovery. "Over 3,000 people liked and shared the article. My machine and trailer were recovered this morning probably because the thieves knew it was being looked for by so many people.

"I walked into the recovery office in Bartow County and told them who I was and that I was there to get the stump grinder," he continued. "The owner said he was glad I got it back, he had seen the story on Facebook. I've never met this man in my life but he knew about the black Tahoe stealing it last week thanks to people passing the word! Last week I showed the picture to an employee at a storage lot asking if she had seen it. She said "I just saw it on 'The Patch;' another person I didn't know who had shared the story. 

"People are awesome! It's a great community we live in that's willing to help a complete stranger," Coley said. "I can't thank you all enough! There's some damage to the trailer and grinder but they can be repaired for much less than it would cost to replace them both."

Related Dallas-Hiram Patch story:


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 10, 2014)

Happy ending - good stuff!
Storing expensive equipment in a store-all facility sounds like a risky proposition. 
A fellow that I know up here owns about 700 "units" of various sizes on three compounds; some more secure than others......says break ins are not uncommon, even on a fenced in, electronic gate, well lit facility.


----------



## nk14zp (Jan 10, 2014)

Glad he got his lively hood back.


----------



## zogger (Mar 30, 2014)

So did they catch the guys?


----------



## Eq Broker (Apr 9, 2014)

No, they haven't caught them as I sold the machine to Steve.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jun 6, 2015)

glad to hear you atlas got the machine back !


joe
www.tristateforestryequipment.com


----------

